# iPad is really slow



## bigwill2k (Jul 2, 2012)

I am complete beginner please help


----------



## iMacg3 (Nov 3, 2018)

Hi,

What model iPad is it, and which version of iOS does it run?

I am requesting this thread be moved to the Apple Mobile Devices forum, as we generally deal with Windows malware infections in this forum.


----------



## bigwill2k (Jul 2, 2012)

Version 9.3.5

Model mc773b/a


----------



## bigwill2k (Jul 2, 2012)

Bump need someone to help


----------



## bigwill2k (Jul 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## AmyToo (Sep 22, 2017)

Did you try a reset? That's an old version of iOS. It can't be updated? There's really no way to make it "faster". New apps require more power.


----------



## traims (May 18, 2019)

did you try to delete any apps that you don't use.


----------



## Shenifeland (Jun 18, 2019)

Old model and old version of iOS... think it's inevitable at this point but you could try deleting apps you don't need or resetting the device. I doubt that it would have much of a difference though.


----------



## GrinHulk (Aug 12, 2018)

Create a backup of everything you need on the device, do a factory reset, only install apps you need. See if that makes an improvement. If not, it's likely due to age.


----------

